# More Pictures of the babies



## Second Star (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok I have figured out from a lot of people that the babies are harlequins for sure, some are black/tan and others are blue/fawn. The mom is still unknown. I still do not know the sex of the babies. Here are some individual pics of them all. They all need homes.I am located in Tinley Park, IL if anyone is interested.

This is Aeon Flux, Aeon for short. 




This is Thumper...he looks similar to Aeon. He may possibly have a home reserved.




This is Snowflake (left) & Squirt (right). Squirt was the runt of the litter we thought we were going to lose. He may also have a home reserved.


Squirt has been ADOPTED

This is Tiny, he is actually the biggest.


Adopted

This is Seizure...he used to shake/jump alot when you touched him, as if he were having a seizure, so the name stuck with him. I call him C for short.




Here are two more of the mother, Jada.


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, what absolute cuties!


----------



## The Ghost of Christmas Future (Dec 25, 2005)

Mother looks to be a Mini Satin but cant tell for sure . 

One thing I would be doing isgiving her some rolled oatmealand a half carrot a day, she is way too skinny for one thing, put her on free feed at least until she weans them babies .you need to get her weight upand soon or you are going to have big problems on your hands.


The lighter colored harliquins are I believe called Magpie Harliquins.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 25, 2005)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Second Star (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Does the mini satin have a different kind of fur? Her fur feels just liek regualr fur. Also, I think of the way she was angled in the pic makes her look skinny. When we rescued her though, she was extremely underweight...you could feel all her bones. I have had her just over three weeks now, and she has gain a lot of weight from when I rescued her. She has free choice of pellets and hay all day, and she also gets a big plate of fresh food a day.

Lisa


----------



##  (Dec 25, 2005)

From My experience withSatins I have 2 full size, The word Satin doesnt so muchrefer to the coat softness nor texture. It more refers to the Sheen that iscast off when light hits it. I also have English angora/Giant Angora/Satin crosses , the Sating was bred in to enhancethe sparkel of the wool , to make abetter high gloss garment , too bad it was a mean mix asthe fur does nothing more than mattfor no reason . 

I dont want to sound mean , and trustme I have been accused of it more than once ., ButIF that rabbit came in in worsecondition than it is right now I am verysurprised any of the babies or her survived . Iassume she was emancipated when you got her .

What brand of pellets are you feeding her ? is it something with 16 % protien or better?


----------



## Second Star (Dec 25, 2005)

Honestly, it is the angle she is at in that picture because she is huge now...she is not underweight at all anymore...she was underweight and all her babies survived. I started giving her a lot of food right away.I am not sure on the brand I feed though....it is the same stuff I used to feed my rabbits when I had them before.


----------



## Second Star (Dec 25, 2005)

And I also work at an animal hospital and have seen underweight animals...she has gain several pounds in the last 3 weeks I have had her. It has to be the angel she is at. She weights maybe 8 pounds?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 25, 2005)

Aw, look at those little Harlie babies! It's a good thing I'm not closer or I'd take them all.

Laura


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh man, harlequins absolutely melt my heart, especially babies. xxxxx


----------



## Second Star (Dec 30, 2005)

Babies still available.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 30, 2005)

I wish I could... 

Aeon would be my pick.

I hope you find good homes for them all.


----------



## sfritzp (Dec 30, 2005)

Tiny looks like my Harlie, Maggie.
They are all SOOOOOOOOOO cute! I pray they all get good homes!


----------



## Second Star (Dec 31, 2005)

Snowflake has been adopted...only 3 babies left.


----------

